# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  شباب المريخ ينازلون شباب الرابطة في ثاني المباريات

## أحمد طه

*شباب المريخ ينازلون شباب الرابطة في ثاني المباريات
يعود شباب المريخ في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم لملعب دار الرياضة بام درمان لمعانقة انصارهم في ثاني مباريات الفريق لدوري الثمانية لدوري الشباب بعد ان انتهى اللقاء الاول بالتعادل الايجابي بثلاثة اهداف امام شباب العلمين وأكد الجهاز الاداري للشباب عن اكتمال كافة الترتيبات وجاهزية الفريق لمباراة اليوم لتحقيق الانتصار حيث ناشد عضو القطاع الاستاذ انس الطاهر سالم انصار الشفق الاحمر لمؤازرة الفريق بملعب الدار اليوم ويقود شباب المريخ الصاعد الموهوب وليد علاء الدين.
*

----------


## مناوي

*انتهت المباراة بفوز شباب المريخ علي شباب الرابطة 2/ صفر 

نالهما ابراهيم محجوب( ابراهومة ) وو وليد علاء الدين
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ألف ألف ألف مبرررررررررررروك شباب الزعيم


ومزيدا" من التقدم بخطوات واسعة نحو الكأس ...
                        	*

----------


## الشمباتى

*اتمنى ان يجد وليد علاء الدين اهتماما كبير من القادة لانو موهبة كبيرة
*

----------

